# تـعــلـيــم برنـامج etabs إعـداد مهندس عمر عبد العزيز



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

*






تـعــلـيــم برنـامج ETABS
إعـداد مهندس عمر عبد العزيز
معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

Lecture 1

http://www.4shared.com/rar/nmSnGMuy/etabs_1part1.html**

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/iK7SvsSv/etabs_1part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/rUdT8ACF/etabs_1part3.html*


**Lecture 2
*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hntInMPt/ETABS2part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/C_NKISv4/ETABS2part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/fOfV9rSp/ETABS2part3.html
*

**Lecture 3

http://www.4shared.com/rar/UFXcrFcK/ETABS3part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F-nsInwi/ETABS3part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/v1IpxrLf/ETABS3part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/p81L0W68/ETABS3part4.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/5pG19Ko_/ETABS3part5.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/cqldizYb/ETABS3part6.html


**Lecture 4
*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dGZrCx3M/etabs_4part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/cMknig1r/etabs_4part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/OsP3gsAr/etabs_4part3.html

*
**
Lecture 5

http://www.4shared.com/rar/W1gHm14c/etabs5part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aebEoBhJ/etabs5part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Hnr7PI-z/etabs5part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ruyJnY4s/etabs5part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/u-z770E-/etabs5part5.html​**Lecture 6




http://www.4shared.com/rar/JDQjODUj/etabs_6part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mdNJe4KW/etabs_6part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/LDEFWbKl/etabs_6part3.html

​
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=143272703


*



*جميع ملفات الدروس والرسومات وملف الايتابس 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2UuzB4v2/documents.html

*​

روابط على الميديافير من رفع المهندس سبع الليل بتنون


> تم الرفع على الميديا فاير ...
> 
> المحاضرة الأولى ::
> 1 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z1fsb0bgc1v369t
> ...


----------



## haytham baraka (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود على مدنا بالمادة القيمة وجزى الله الاستاذ على الجهد المبذول ...
طلب 
لو امكن ان تمدنا بتفاصيل الدورة والمواضيع التي تم تناولها فيها نكون شاكرين جدا

------
الموضوع للتثبيت...


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*1st lecture link not working*​


----------



## m m a (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فبك وغفر ذنبك
كيف طريقة التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا احبتى


----------



## saalaam (30 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله...تبارك الله.........ربنا يعطيك ألف عافية...........

متابعين....​


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## العبد لله (30 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله , دائما الزقازيق تتحفنا بالشروحات العملاقه

جزاك الله كل خير , اسأل الله وانا في مكه بلد الرسول ان يدخلك الجنه انت ووالديك

امين يارب العااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود على مدنا بالمادة القيمة وجزى الله الاستاذ على الجهد المبذول ...
> طلب
> لو امكن ان تمدنا بتفاصيل الدورة والمواضيع التي تم تناولها فيها نكون شاكرين جدا
> 
> ...



أستاذى مهندس خالد هذه الدروس جزء من دورة إعداد مهندس مدنى 
الدورة عندى بالكامل ولكن مساحتها 7 جيجا لذلك فضلت أرفع دروس الايتابس كبداية لأن هذه الدروس مختلفة عن أى دروس المهندس عمر يستخدم بعض الأوامر الجديدة فى الأوتوكاد والايتابس كذلك نحتاج إلى تعليقات أساتذتنا فى الملتقى عليها 
يوجد بعض الملفات الخاصة بالدروس سأقوم برفعها


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (30 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على هذا لمجهود00000جاري التحميل


----------



## king of rap (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفي انتظار رفع باقي الاسطوانة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير
فى حالة وجود اى مشكلة فى تحميل أى جزء برجاء ابلاغى لأعيد رفعه وبإذن الله لن أتأخر عليكم فى رفع باقى الدروس


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (30 يناير 2012)

الرجاء الرفع على الميدا فير


----------



## م.إسلام (30 يناير 2012)

تحياتي ليك يا بشمهندس محمود و بارك الله فيك


----------



## theblackangel87 (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي وعاشت ايدك !
راح انزل المحاضره الاولى واطلع عالبرنامج لان الصراحه هاي لاول مره راح اتعلم الetabs
لان انا اشتغل بس على الستاد برو !!
ممكن سؤال ؟؟؟ شنو مميزات هذا البرنامج .. ؟؟ وشنو عيوبه لو امكن ؟؟؟
وايه معرفتك عن الsafe ؟؟؟


----------



## doha_4all (30 يناير 2012)

ياريت لو ملفات الشرح تترفع مع الفيديوهات


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

المصمم الهندسي قال:


> الرجاء الرفع على الميدا فير



عندى مشكلة فى الرفع على الميديافير للاسف برفع الملف اكتر من مرة عليه وكل مرة بيدينى خطأ


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

theblackangel87 قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي وعاشت ايدك !
> راح انزل المحاضره الاولى واطلع عالبرنامج لان الصراحه هاي لاول مره راح اتعلم الetabs
> لان انا اشتغل بس على الستاد برو !!
> ممكن سؤال ؟؟؟ شنو مميزات هذا البرنامج .. ؟؟ وشنو عيوبه لو امكن ؟؟؟
> وايه معرفتك عن الsafe ؟؟؟



البرنامج مميز فى حل الأبراج العالية 
برنامج السيف لازلت مبتدأ فيه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> ياريت لو ملفات الشرح تترفع مع الفيديوهات



بإذن الله تعالى سأرفقهم بالكامل فى ملف واحد مع كتاب شرح البرنامج


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

*Lecture 5*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/W1gHm14c/etabs5part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aebEoBhJ/etabs5part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Hnr7PI-z/etabs5part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ruyJnY4s/etabs5part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/u-z770E-/etabs5part5.html​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

العبد لله قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله , دائما الزقازيق تتحفنا بالشروحات العملاقه
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير , اسأل الله وانا في مكه بلد الرسول ان يدخلك الجنه انت ووالديك
> 
> امين يارب العااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمين



اللهم أمين 
جزانا واياكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يناير 2012)

*جميع ملفات الدروس والرسومات وملف الايتابس *

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2UuzB4v2/documents.html
​


----------



## نجانجا (30 يناير 2012)

هل باقى ملفات ام انتهت 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.إسلام (31 يناير 2012)

هترفع الساب بعد كده و لا لسه فيه ايتابس ؟؟ و هل يوجد لديك سيف حديث للمهندس عمر ؟؟


----------



## hoiymn (31 يناير 2012)

part 1 of lecture 1 is not working at all

Please re-upload again

Thanks


----------



## م.إسلام (31 يناير 2012)

حملت كل الملفات كلها تعمل و الحمد لله


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

حملت المحاضرات حتى المحاضرة الرايعه وهى تعمل بكل كفاءة ....جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

بانتظار المحاضرة السادسه اخى الكريم


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (31 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع. بس ممكن ترفعون المحاضرات على الميديا فاير


----------



## إسلام علي (31 يناير 2012)

الرفع على يوتيوب أفضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (31 يناير 2012)

كلامك صحيح


----------



## doha_4all (31 يناير 2012)

الرفع على اليوتيوب اسهل و لكن وضوح الصوره و الصوت اقل بكتييييييييييييييير


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

الحمدلله تم نحميل المحاضرة الخامسه وهى تعمل بكل كفاءة


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

فى انتظار المحاضرة السادسه


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

للتحميل بسرعه عاليه الرجاء زيارة هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2562867&posted=1#post2562867


----------



## omer19877 (31 يناير 2012)

الرجاء اذا نفعت الطريقه كتابه ذلك حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (31 يناير 2012)

تم التحميل بسرعة كبيرة بفضل الله عز وجل 
واشكر أخى وزميلى Eng Ma7moud 
والشكر موصول لصاحب المحاضرات مهندس عمر عبد العزيز
اشكركم جميعا


----------



## aymanallam (31 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود .... تم التحميل بنجاح ...و محاضرات جميلة بصراحة ..

و جزى الله المهندس omer1872 على فكرة الرابيد ليتش ...ممتازة بصراحة 

و عشان الإخوة اللي بيحبوا الميديا فاير فقد تم الرفع على الميديا فاير ... 

المحاضرة الأولى ::
1 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z1fsb0bgc1v369t
2 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e7gkgderetfoad6
3 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uqdfn1p3cuw0y8s

المحاضرة الثانية ::
1 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?43vi91c7985dtgi
2 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ndennkdlyo9skxq
3 - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?86yudueo4n4lyi1

المحاضرة الثالثة :
1- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?abmcj8fpe51eu46
2- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ftp3izx0cug23dw
3- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8hr5ksdqu22v227
4- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8tdpbv1msopg0oa
5- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8mkt4y84t27g0t2
6- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?013ructt2hu7ttz

المحاضرة الرابعة :::
1- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3wdaxdf2c8c5ru4
2- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2sp4e4a1ixkdhtf
3- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?brle42b694l6dyb


المحاضرة الخامسة ::
1- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eew5bj6o5pq7moa
2- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?53133yizqcjy5h3
3- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?leqygckwhi003mr
4- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?114rjjyr8da9zyf
5- http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vyk14ucypgdo3me

علماً بأن محاولة الرفع على اليوتيوب فشلت أكثر من مرة بعد ساعات إنتظار

و لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## akouti_angham (1 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة فين المحاضرة السااااااااااااااااااااااااااادسة


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (1 فبراير 2012)

فين المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## omer19877 (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى سبع الليل بتنون على الشكر ....وجزاك الله خيرا على روابط الميديافير المفضله للجميع ونسال الله ان يبارك لك فى مالك ووقتك ويزيدك علما


----------



## omer19877 (1 فبراير 2012)

الرجاء اضافه روابط الاخ سبع الليل الى الموضوع الرئيسى


----------



## العبد لله (1 فبراير 2012)

سؤال بعد اذنك

لو انا عاوز اقلل قطاع العمود او الحيطه من جهه واحده في الايتابس ازاي اعملها ؟؟

ولو عاوز اضيف بلان مختلف برده ازاي , بصراحه البلانات كلها واحده مثاليه جدا

ياريت عدم اهمال السؤال لانه مهم جدا


----------



## العبد لله (1 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من يملك اجابه علي السؤال لا يبخل بالرد


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

و جزاك الله خيرا بمثله أخي عمير


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

العبد لله قال:


> سؤال بعد اذنك
> 
> لو انا عاوز اقلل قطاع العمود او الحيطه من جهه واحده في الايتابس ازاي اعملها ؟؟
> 
> ...



يمكنك عمل replicate لأي plan إلى الستوري الذي تريد تعديله ،، ثم تعدل فيه كيفما تشصاء بعدما تظبط الزر one story الذي هو بجوار زر الوحدات أسفل يمين الشاشة ....... كما يمكنك إستيراد البلاصن المختلف من الأوتوكاد بعمل emport ملف dxf الذي يحوي البلان المعدل و تجعل الإدخال بدلالة الستوري الذي تريده مختلف .....

بالنسبة لتقليل بعد الحائط و العمود من جهة واحدة ...... ما المغزى من هذا العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حيث مفترض أنه سيغير النتائج نهائيا لأن الإيتابس يعتمد على التحميل المركزي و لا يهمه شكل القطاع بقدر ما يهمه محوره و السي جي له ...
عموما :::::::::::::
بالنسبة للحائط ...أعتقد أنه لا يضح تقليل بعده من جانب واحد حيث أن ذلك سيجعل مركزهما غير متطابق و بالتالي لن يضح تخضيضه ك peir يجعل الحائط كله وحدة واحدة أو سيكون ذلك غير ذو قيمة و سيولد eccentricity على الحائط ....

و أعتقد أن الوضع مماثل تماما في حالة العمود ..... لكن إن كنت مضمم - و لا أدري لماذا ؟؟ و أرجو توضيح وجهة نظرك - يمكنك أن تعرف قطاعي العمود ( واحد للدور السفلي و الآخر للعلوي ) قطاع السفلي تدخله عند المركز ( نقطة التقاء المحورين ) و قطاع العلوي ترحل نقطة الإدخال له ( اللي هي مركزه ) بمقدار ( القيمة المنقوضة من القطاع / 2 ) و ذلك في الإتجاه الذي تم القض فيه ( سواء كان x أو y ) لكن تذكر أنك ستحضل على قيم مختلفة تماما عمما تتوقع و عن المنطقي ..... 

عموما .... جرب و أخبرني بالنتيجة ..و ربما تكتشف جديدا أو تتوضل لطريقة جيدة أنا أجهلها .... و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## civilworks (1 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع جيد .. دمتم ذخرا.

و لي سؤال ؟ .. هل يمكن حل بلاطة بالايتابس (هوردي - Hollow Block - Ribbed Slab) two way


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 فبراير 2012)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود .... تم التحميل بنجاح ...و محاضرات جميلة بصراحة ..
> 
> و جزى الله المهندس omer1872 على فكرة الرابيد ليتش ...ممتازة بصراحة
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخى 
رجاء من المهندس خالد الأزهرى إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 فبراير 2012)

أعتذر على التأخير لوجود مشاكل فى النت 
جارى رفع المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 فبراير 2012)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود .... تم التحميل بنجاح ...و محاضرات جميلة بصراحة ..
> 
> و جزى الله المهندس omer1872 على فكرة الرابيد ليتش ...ممتازة بصراحة
> 
> ...





eng ma7moud قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى
> رجاء من المهندس خالد الأزهرى إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى



تم التعديل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## العبد لله (1 فبراير 2012)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> يمكنك عمل replicate لأي plan إلى الستوري الذي تريد تعديله ،، ثم تعدل فيه كيفما تشصاء بعدما تظبط الزر one story الذي هو بجوار زر الوحدات أسفل يمين الشاشة ....... كما يمكنك إستيراد البلاصن المختلف من الأوتوكاد بعمل emport ملف dxf الذي يحوي البلان المعدل و تجعل الإدخال بدلالة الستوري الذي تريده مختلف .....
> 
> بالنسبة لتقليل بعد الحائط و العمود من جهة واحدة ...... ما المغزى من هذا العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حيث مفترض أنه سيغير النتائج نهائيا لأن الإيتابس يعتمد على التحميل المركزي و لا يهمه شكل القطاع بقدر ما يهمه محوره و السي جي له ...
> عموما :::::::::::::
> ...



يا بش مهندس انا ما اقصده ان القطاع طبعا مش هيبدا من الاساسات 30*170 وهيفضل لاخر دور بنفس القطاعات فمثلا انا اول ما اعد 5 اداوار عاور اقلل القطاع الي 30*150 ما هي الطريقه
انا مش شايف ان كلامي في مشكله , ده الطبيعي في اي برج
-------------------


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 فبراير 2012)

*Lecture 6

http://www.4shared.com/rar/JDQjODUj/etabs_6part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mdNJe4KW/etabs_6part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/LDEFWbKl/etabs_6part3.html

*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 فبراير 2012)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> تم التحميل بسرعة كبيرة بفضل الله عز وجل
> واشكر أخى وزميلى eng ma7moud
> والشكر موصول لصاحب المحاضرات مهندس عمر عبد العزيز
> اشكركم جميعا



الشكر لله ولصاحب العمل المهندس عمر
سعدت بوجودك معانا أستاذنا وننتظر من أساتذتنا فى الملتقى تعليقاتهم على الأوامر وطريقة الحل


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 فبراير 2012)

*جميع ملفات الدروس والرسومات وملف الايتابس 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2UuzB4v2/documents.html

*​


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

العبد لله قال:


> يا بش مهندس انا ما اقصده ان القطاع طبعا مش هيبدا من الاساسات 30*170 وهيفضل لاخر دور بنفس القطاعات فمثلا انا اول ما اعد 5 اداوار عاور اقلل القطاع الي 30*150 ما هي الطريقه
> انا مش شايف ان كلامي في مشكله , ده الطبيعي في اي برج
> -------------------



يا برنس أنا فاهم كلامك و فاهم إنك تقضد القض في الأعمدة مع إرتفاع الأدوار ....

لكن اللي أقضده يا أخي :::: ما المغزى من عمل ذلك في الإيتابس ؟؟ فرقها الوحيد في حساب الوزن الذاتي للعمود نفسه ... حيث مفترض أنك إن لم تقضه يضبح وزن العمود الذاتي المحسوب بالبرنامج - و الناتج عن أن قطاعه واحد من أول دور للأخير - سيكون أكبر قليلا من الوزن الحقيقي للعمود فقط و الذي يتغير قطاعه مع الأدوار ....... 

أضلا تمثيل العمود في الإيتابس بقطاعه الذي سيتم التضميم و التنفيذ عليه لن يفرق كثيرا لو ووضعت مبدئيا قطاع آخر غير الذي ستستخدمه و ستختاره في مرحلة لاحقة .....بمعنى لو عندك عمود قطاعه 30 * 50 .... و قمت بوضع قطاعه 30 * 70 في البرنامج فإن فرق الحل النهائي لل reaction و ال displacement لن يتغير كثيرا في الحالتين .........


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس خالد الأزهري على إضافة الروابط


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (1 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة السادسة :::::
1- http://www.mediafire.com/?qse64hx1g0id0zf
2- http://www.mediafire.com/?nvtcklmnav1v628
3- http://www.mediafire.com/?iccv19uygi98q9n


----------



## omer19877 (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخى سبع على الروابط الممتازة وبارك الله لك فى وقتك ومالك


----------



## zics (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا خالص على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك وبصحتك وبعمرك...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد مراد (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووور علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## دار التصميم (2 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكما*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 فبراير 2012)

العبد لله قال:


> يا بش مهندس انا ما اقصده ان القطاع طبعا مش هيبدا من الاساسات 30*170 وهيفضل لاخر دور بنفس القطاعات فمثلا انا اول ما اعد 5 اداوار عاور اقلل القطاع الي 30*150 ما هي الطريقه
> انا مش شايف ان كلامي في مشكله , ده الطبيعي في اي برج
> -------------------



أخى اعمل ملف على الأوتوكاد وارسم العمود أو الحوائط بأمر line بالبعد الذى تريده واستورد المف فى الايتابس وضعه فى الدور الذى تريده واختار من أسفل one story واسم العمود الذى تريده


----------



## hema81 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك الاخ العزيز المهندس عمر وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله وياريت لو نشرح تصميم اللبشة باستفاضة مع عمل حالات التحميل لها وجزاكم الله خيرا ............... وشكراً


----------



## نجانجا (2 فبراير 2012)

هما كام درس بالظبط وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م هلول (3 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم 
نزلت الشرح بس الضغط مش بيفك 
هل يوجد حل ولا دة من البرنامج
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 فبراير 2012)

م هلول قال:


> سلام عليكم
> نزلت الشرح بس الضغط مش بيفك
> هل يوجد حل ولا دة من البرنامج
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


ستجد بعض الملفات مكتوبة كالتالى part 1 وستجد ملفا آخر مكتوب مثلا part2 لاحظ الفرق بين الاثنين فى الأول توجد مسافة بين الاسم والترقيم وفى الآخر لا توجد لذلك لا يتعرف برنامج فط الضغط على اسماء الملفات ويطالبك ( بالكتلة رقم كذا )
اعد توحيد التسمية للملفات كذلك اذا كانت بعض الملفات مكتوبة بحروف capital والأخرى مكتوبة small قم يتوحيد اسماء الملفات من حيث نوع الحروف والمسافات فى الكتابة وسيعمل معك فك الضغط باذن الله


----------



## hassananas (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك وبصحتك وبعمرك...شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .ممكن اعرف عدد المحاضرات 
مع تحياتي


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
إنتهت محاضرات الايتابس وهى فى الحقيقة جزء من دورة إعداد مهندس للمهندس عمر 
الدورة مساحتها بالكامل 7 جيجا لذلك إخترت محاضرات الايتابس كبداية بإذن الله سأرفع المزيد من دروس المهندس عمر عبد العزيز
*​


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وما قصرت . نفسك طيبه


----------



## hamada_top1 (3 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
> إنتهت محاضرات الايتابس وهى فى الحقيقة جزء من دورة إعداد مهندس للمهندس عمر
> الدورة مساحتها بالكامل 7 جيجا لذلك إخترت محاضرات الايتابس كبداية بإذن الله سأرفع المزيد من دروس المهندس عمر عبد العزيز
> *​


*شكرا يا جميل علي رفعك للموضوع *
*بس انا دورت في النت علي اعداد مهندس مدني ملقتش غير اسطوانات ايمن الزهيري *
*فعلشان كده اتمني و ارجو منك عدم توقفك في رفع ملفات الدوره *​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 فبراير 2012)

hamada_top1 قال:


> *شكرا يا جميل علي رفعك للموضوع *
> *بس انا دورت في النت علي اعداد مهندس مدني ملقتش غير اسطوانات ايمن الزهيري *
> *فعلشان كده اتمني و ارجو منك عدم توقفك في رفع ملفات الدوره *​



الشكر لله ثم لصاحب الدروس المهندس عمر
اخى لن أتوقف بإذن الله سأرفع باستمرار فى حالة عدم وجود مشاكل فى النت
ولكن نريد المشاركة اكثر من أساتذتنا فى الملتقى بتعليقاتهم حتى نستفيد اكثر
​


----------



## almass (4 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك بش مهندس محمود على مواضيعك المتميزه*


----------



## amr awad (4 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## maziadh (5 فبراير 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *جميع ملفات الدروس والرسومات وملف الايتابس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/2uuzb4v2/documents.html
> 
> *​



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ونشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاخ صاحب العمل ونسال الله ان ينفع به جموع المهندسين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 فبراير 2012)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي
> وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ونشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاخ صاحب العمل ونسال الله ان ينفع به جموع المهندسين




*جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير
أستاذنا مهندس محى ننتظر تعليقاتك وتعليقات أساتذتنا فى المنتدى على الدروس وتوضيح بعض النقطات فى الدروس حتى تعم الافادة 
ولانكون مجرد مستخدمى للبرامج ولا ندرى مافائدة ما نستخدم 
*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير
> أستاذنا مهندس محى ننتظر تعليقاتك وتعليقات أساتذتنا فى المنتدى على الدروس وتوضيح بعض النقطات فى الدروس حتى تعم الافادة
> ولانكون مجرد مستخدمى للبرامج ولا ندرى مافائدة ما نستخدم
> *​



ان شاء الله .........بعد التحميل والمشاهدة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*
*وغفر لك ذنبك*​


----------



## kazali016 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sendbad2011 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزا ك الله كل خير وتقبل مني تحياتي


----------



## ST.ENG (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samer kamel ali (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## olma (9 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم : شكرا" جزيلا" على العمل الطيب ، يرجى العلم لأن الملفات الخاصة بcourse_autocad_lesson غير كاملة والحلقات الناقصة هي 7+8+9.


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2012)

olma قال:


> أخي الكريم : شكرا" جزيلا" على العمل الطيب ، يرجى العلم لأن الملفات الخاصة بcourse_autocad_lesson غير كاملة والحلقات الناقصة هي 7+8+9.



هذه الدرس الثانى فى الجزء الأول لدورة إعداد مهندس وجارى رفعها 
السرعة عندى ليست عالية لذلك اقسم الدرس لعدة أجزاء


----------



## amr2424 (9 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## slemankurdi (9 فبراير 2012)

*سؤال عن نمذجة محرك (Motor) يرتكز على جملة انشائية*

استاذ عمر اشكر لك جهودك ووضعها الله لك في ميزان عملك اود ان اسألك واجهتني مشكلة في البرنامج عندي جملة انشائية يرتكز عليها محركان لهما كتلة معينة و يدوران بشكل مستمر ما هي الطريقة لنمذجة المحركات ذات الكتلة الدوارة و طريقة نقل حمولاتها الى الجمل الانشائية التي ترتكز عليها .
ارجو منك التفضل و شرحها بطريقة مفصلة و شكرا.


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 فبراير 2012)

thank u


----------



## sherif_2007 (10 فبراير 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> هذه الدرس الثانى فى الجزء الأول لدورة إعداد مهندس وجارى رفعها
> السرعة عندى ليست عالية لذلك اقسم الدرس لعدة أجزاء



ينقص أجزاء "إظهار النواتج" و "التصميم" 
ننتظرك إن شاء الله .. شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## abu_nazar (10 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا نزلت اول محاضرة و شاهدتها ...الشرح مفصل و مفيد جداااا و جاري باقي التنزيل ...بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (12 فبراير 2012)

كلمة شكرا لا تكفي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shanshan700 (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (13 فبراير 2012)

هذا جهد مشكور ونتمني ان يتم رفع ملفات اكسيل المستخدمة في تصميم الاعمدة بالشرح 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك:20:


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 فبراير 2012)

aly abdel hakiem قال:


> هذا جهد مشكور ونتمني ان يتم رفع ملفات اكسيل المستخدمة في تصميم الاعمدة بالشرح
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك:20:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هذا الشيت ما قصدته 
http://www.4shared.com/office/OzEB-13p/ECC_Columnsb.html

اذا لم يكن هو ابحث فى هذا الملف يحتوى على كل شىء خاص بالدروس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/2UuzB4v2/documents.html


----------



## moh.hesham (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## darsh33 (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا هندسه على مجهودك


----------



## foda_435 (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع والبديع ويارب يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء .


----------



## mustafa20099 (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الذريه الصالحه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (14 فبراير 2012)

*جـزانا وإيــاكم الله كل خير
*​


----------



## hema81 (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خير 
برجاء رفع باقى محاضرات الساب حيث وجدت المحاضرة رقم 3 فقط ونرجوا رفعها لتكتمل الفائدة من هذة الدورة العظيمة


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 فبراير 2012)

hema81 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خير
> برجاء رفع باقى محاضرات الساب حيث وجدت المحاضرة رقم 3 فقط ونرجوا رفعها لتكتمل الفائدة من هذة الدورة العظيمة



سيتم رفع الباقى بإذن الله فى أقرب وقت


----------



## hema81 (16 فبراير 2012)

شكر يا باشمندس محمود وفى الانتظار وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (16 فبراير 2012)

*

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## م-خالد (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (17 فبراير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## سعيد المعولي (17 فبراير 2012)

لو تكرمتوا يا جماعة نريد تحميل etabs مع الكراك اللي عنده يحطه هنا أو في موضوع مستقل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng ziad (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا .........فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء اللة


----------



## mo7amed_el3wam (18 فبراير 2012)

مهندس محمود في مشكله في Foundation 2.part3.rar

وايضا autocad.part08.rar
تم التحميل اكثر من مره وتاتي عند الفك هذه الرساله مع العلم انه تم ضبط الاجزاء بحيث يكونوا متماثلون في المسافات والشكل رجاء اعاده رفعهم ولك جزيل الشكرTHE FILE??? HEADER IS CORRUPT


----------



## QLQL (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed20102009 (19 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 
روووووووووووووعه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 فبراير 2012)

mo7amed_el3wam قال:


> مهندس محمود في مشكله في Foundation 2.part3.rar
> 
> وايضا autocad.part08.rar
> تم التحميل اكثر من مره وتاتي عند الفك هذه الرساله مع العلم انه تم ضبط الاجزاء بحيث يكونوا متماثلون في المسافات والشكل رجاء اعاده رفعهم ولك جزيل الشكرTHE FILE??? HEADER IS CORRUPT



*ستجد بعض الملفات مكتوبة كالتالى part 1 وستجد ملفا آخر مكتوب مثلا part2 لاحظ الفرق بين الاثنين فى الأول توجد مسافة بين الاسم والترقيم وفى الآخر لا توجد لذلك لا يتعرف برنامج فط الضغط على اسماء الملفات ويطالبك ( بالكتلة رقم كذا )
اعد توحيد التسمية للملفات كذلك اذا كانت بعض الملفات مكتوبة بحروف capital والأخرى مكتوبة small قم يتوحيد اسماء الملفات من حيث نوع الحروف والمسافات فى الكتابة وسيعمل معك فك الضغط باذن الله

أو قم بإعادة تحميل الأجزاء التى تظهر لك مشكلة عند الفك إذا لم ينفع هذا كله سأقوم برفع ما تريد من جديد ولكن عندما أنتهى من الكورس 
*​


----------



## kim barakat (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## hosiny (21 فبراير 2012)

دورة متقدمة جدا جدا .... و ياريت نوصل لهذا المستوى ..... جزاك الله خير يا مهندسنا


----------



## 7oda 2012 (21 فبراير 2012)

​ *انا عندى مشكلة فى الدور الارضى انا عامل عواميد 2.8 م و اخر كانة على 2.6م ما الحل مع العلم السقف بكمر مع العلم انه تم صب السقف*​


----------



## m!ro (22 فبراير 2012)

الفيديوهات رائعة ربنا يجزيك كل خير.... من فضلك انا عندى سؤال انا مش عارفة ازاى اشغل الميكرو الموجود فى شت الاكسيل مش لاقية الامر بتاعه على اكسيل 2007


----------



## elsafer (23 فبراير 2012)

*كنت عاوز ملف اكسل لتصميم القواعد المنفصله 

المستخدم فى كورس م/ عمر عبد العزيز لتصيميم الاساسات

هو كان ملف اكسل لمهندس اسمه matrix وكان اسم الملف الاكسل matrix 

ارجو من الى معاه الملف يرفعه ليا وله جزيل الشكر


وياريت كمان ملف اشتراطات السملات والميده الى شرحه 
​*


----------



## مجدى سليمان (24 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310572#ixzz1nIbtQfUI

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الا انبئكم بخير اعمالكم .. وازكاها عند مليككم.. وارفعها في درجاتكم.. وخير لكم من اعطاء الذهب والفضه... وخير لكم من ان تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا اعناقكم ..؟ قالوا:بلى..وما ذاك يارسول الله ؟ قال ذكر الله عز وجل*


*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم خير الجزاء*


----------



## elsafer (25 فبراير 2012)

*ايه محدش رد عليا ليه ؟؟ ياريت الى عنده الملف يرفعه 

* 
*كنت عاوز ملف اكسل لتصميم القواعد المنفصله 

المستخدم فى كورس م/ عمر عبد العزيز لتصيميم الاساسات

هو كان ملف اكسل لمهندس اسمه matrix وكان اسم الملف الاكسل matrix 

ارجو من الى معاه الملف يرفعه ليا وله جزيل الشكر


وياريت كمان ملف اشتراطات السملات والميده الى شرحه 
*​


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير . وزادكم علما وبارك لكم فيما تعلمتم وعلمتم وفيما أعنتم غيركم على تعلمه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 فبراير 2012)

elsafer قال:


> *ايه محدش رد عليا ليه ؟؟ ياريت الى عنده الملف يرفعه
> 
> *
> *كنت عاوز ملف اكسل لتصميم القواعد المنفصله
> ...




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
بإذن الله سأرفع باقى الملفات الموجودة لدى 
وسأرفع لك طلبك غــدا إن شاء الله
اليوم موجود مشكلة فى السيرفر على الفورشيرد ولم أتمكن من رفع طلبك

*​


----------



## remstereo (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب فى الحقيقة انت بتعمل مجهود فوق الوصف ربنا يقويك ويديك الصحة


----------



## elsafer (26 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس محمود *
*مجهوود فوق الوصف والله*


*لو مش هتقل عليك لو فيه ملف الpdf بتاع اشتراطات الميده والسملات او اى شروحات بنفس الجوده دى لانها طريقه كتابتها وشرحها مبسط ويفهم كل شىء منتظر منك المزيد من الملفات وربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## marshal111 (27 فبراير 2012)

بجد اشكرك ياباشمهندس محمود علي مجهودك
بس انا مش لاقي الا فيديوهات للايتاب فين فيديوهات الساب والاوتوكاد مش لاقيها


----------



## mmik (28 فبراير 2012)

محاظرات جميل


----------



## elsafer (28 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310572&page=14#ixzz1nhVKjYJY
* لو مش هتقل عليك لو فيه ملف الpdf بتاع اشتراطات الميده والسملات او اى شروحات بنفس الجوده دى لانها طريقه كتابتها وشرحها مبسط ويفهم كل شىء منتظر منك المزيد من الملفات وربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس
*​


----------



## hema81 (28 فبراير 2012)

فى انتظار المزيد ............... وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هانى حميده (29 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير *


----------



## صلاح المهندس (29 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ المحاضر والاخوة الذين ساعدوا بايصال المعلومات التي يتضمنها الشرح


----------



## محمود علام (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsafer (1 مارس 2012)

كنا عاوزين ملفات ال pdf بتاعت الشرح لانها واضح انها مهمه جدا منتظر ردك


----------



## lol-lolo (2 مارس 2012)

*شرح رائع*

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ...وربنا يجعل شرحك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lol-lolo (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ....لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن ملفات الشرح ..


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 مارس 2012)

elsafer قال:


> كنا عاوزين ملفات ال pdf بتاعت الشرح لانها واضح انها مهمه جدا منتظر ردك





lol-lolo قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ....لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن ملفات الشرح ..



*جميع ملفات الدروس والرسومات وملف الايتابس 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2UuzB4v2/documents.html

هل هناك ملفات أخرى تريدها غير موجودة فى هذا الرابط ؟؟
رجــاء ابلاغى بأسماء الملفات والمحاضرة المستخدم فيها هذه الملفات 

*​


----------



## mlo5ia (2 مارس 2012)

*لو سمحت ممكن ترفع باقي اجزاء الشرح و ممكن تقولنا ناقص ايه في الدورة كلها لسه مترفعش لاني مش عارف ارتب اسمع ايه الاول في الدروس دي*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 مارس 2012)

mlo5ia قال:


> *لو سمحت ممكن ترفع باقي اجزاء الشرح و ممكن تقولنا ناقص ايه في الدورة كلها لسه مترفعش لاني مش عارف ارتب اسمع ايه الاول في الدروس دي*



*حاليا أقوم برفع أخر درس فى الدورة 
متبقى بعض الملفات وتنتهى الدورة بفضل الله
سأقوم بعمل موضوع جديـد للدورة كاملة مع ترتيبها بشكل صحيح 
تقبل تحيـاتــى*​


----------



## hema81 (3 مارس 2012)

برجاء من المهندس العزيز محمود رفع الاجزاء 3 و 4 و6 و10 من الجزء الثانى الخاص ب Columns and Axis ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mlo5ia (3 مارس 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *حاليا أقوم برفع أخر درس فى الدورة
> متبقى بعض الملفات وتنتهى الدورة بفضل الله
> سأقوم بعمل موضوع جديـد للدورة كاملة مع ترتيبها بشكل صحيح
> تقبل تحيـاتــى*​


ربنا يكرمك اخي محمود انت وصاحب هذا الشرح


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 مارس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> برجاء من المهندس العزيز محمود رفع الاجزاء 3 و 4 و6 و10 من الجزء الثانى الخاص ب Columns and Axis ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
أخى حـاول من جديــد تحميل درس Columns & Axis 
لأنه لم يأتى إلى أى شكوى من قبل من الروابط 
فمعذرة أخى إعادة الرفع من جديد ستأخذ وقتا 
إذا لم تحل معك المشكلة سأقوم برفع ما تريد
تقبل تـحـيـاتـى

​


----------



## asmaahmeda (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hema81 (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء خاص ممن لدية فكرة عن طريقة تشغيل ملف الاكسيل الخاص بحالات التحميل حيث اننى حاولت تفعيل الماكرو على نسخة اكسيل 2007 ولكنة لم يعمل ......فبرجاء توضيح الطريقة من اصحاب الخبرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حنين ميسره (5 مارس 2012)

تسلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsafer (5 مارس 2012)

*لا كان فيه ملفات تانيه شرح pdf كان فى دوره تصميم الاساسات عند عمل السملات وكان فيه كيفيه اختيارها وعرضها وتسليحها 

ياريت ترفع الملف ده واى ملفات فيها شرح للتصميم والتنفيذ !!
*


----------



## Eng. Firas (6 مارس 2012)

الف شكر، دورة منتهى الروعة والاتقان، بانتظار المزيد من اعمال هذا المهندس المبدع....
وجزى الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع كل خير,
ارجو من المهندس محمود ان يخبرنا عن باقي محتويات دورة اعداد المهندس الشاملة وما تتناوله من موضوعات كنوع من التشويق والتحفيز..
وتقبلوا خالص شكري وتقديري....


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 مارس 2012)

elsafer قال:


> *لا كان فيه ملفات تانيه شرح pdf كان فى دوره تصميم الاساسات عند عمل السملات وكان فيه كيفيه اختيارها وعرضها وتسليحها
> 
> ياريت ترفع الملف ده واى ملفات فيها شرح للتصميم والتنفيذ !!
> *



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
أخى معذرة على تأخر الرد
ينقص لدى بعض الملفات فى الغالب ما تطلبه 
بإذن الله خلال هذا الأسبوع سأحصل عليها وأقوم برفعها
تقبل تـحـيـاتـى

*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 مارس 2012)

Eng. Firas قال:


> الف شكر، دورة منتهى الروعة والاتقان، بانتظار المزيد من اعمال هذا المهندس المبدع....
> وجزى الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع كل خير,
> ارجو من المهندس محمود ان يخبرنا عن باقي محتويات دورة اعداد المهندس الشاملة وما تتناوله من موضوعات كنوع من التشويق والتحفيز..
> وتقبلوا خالص شكري وتقديري....



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
بفضل الله إنتهيت من رفع فيديوهات الدورة كاملة ومتبقى لدى بعض الملفات 
أخى يمكنك تحميل ما تم الإنتهاء من رفعه من خلال هذا الرابـط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975
تـقـبـل تـحـيـاتـى
*​


----------



## hema81 (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود شكرا على اهتمامك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ولكنى للاسف بالروجوع الى الرابط لم اجد الاجزاء 3و4و6و10 من column and axis part 2 ونأسف اذا كنا نثقل عليك .... ............. وبارك الله فيك وفى صاحب هذا العمل


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (7 مارس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود شكرا على اهتمامك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ولكنى للاسف بالروجوع الى الرابط لم اجد الاجزاء 3و4و6و10 من column and axis part 2 ونأسف اذا كنا نثقل عليك .... ............. وبارك الله فيك وفى صاحب هذا العمل



me too


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (7 مارس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود شكرا على اهتمامك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ولكنى للاسف بالروجوع الى الرابط لم اجد الاجزاء 3و4و6و10 من column and axis part 2 ونأسف اذا كنا نثقل عليك .... ............. وبارك الله فيك وفى صاحب هذا العمل





ndfsajfdff قال:


> me too



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
معذرة لم أنتبه لعدم وجود بعض الأجزاء فى الدرس الثانى
أحيانا يحدث مشكلة فى بعض الملفات وتنقل لفولدر محذوف تم إعادتهم لباقى الروابط*

*باشمهندس ndfsajfdff أنـا مش من الزقـازيـق 
بالنسبة للكورس المهندس عمر بيدى الكورس طوال العام
فى مركز نور بجوار جامعة الزقازيق*

​


----------



## ماجد البنا (8 مارس 2012)

حياك الله


----------



## Al-Ashmori (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاي لمن لديه الخبره او عنده فكره عن موضوعي ارجو ان لا يبخل عينا بالاجابه

معي مشروع تخرج تحليل مبنى 30 طابق باستخدام الايتابس

جهزت المودل الحمد لله لكن مشكلتي الوحيده ان موضوعي متخصص في الخرسانه الجاهزه بمعنى اخر انه تحليل مبنى 30 طابق خرسانه سابقه الصب باستخدام الايتابس

من خلال الدروس المقدمه من المهندسين جزاهم الله خير عملت المودل

الان لدي تساؤلات

ماهو الفرق بين عمل مودل لخرسانه سابقه الصب والخرسانه العاديه؟ او عند عمل اساين للعناصر ماهي الخاصيه الذي يفهمها البرنامج للربط لين اجزاء المبنى؟

هل يؤثر حذف بعد العناصر واضافتها من جديد اثناء عمل المودل في النتائج النهائيه؟

عند عمل موديفاي للكمرات والبلاطه والعمدان هل بموجب كود التصميم الذي سنستخدمه ام انها ثابته حسب مافهمته من الايتابس منول؟

بعد عمل رن للمودل لاحظت وجود رسائل تحذيريه بخصوص الدقه وما الى ذلك هل ستاثر على النتائج عند التصميم؟

ماهي المعلومات التي يجب على ان اخرجها من نتائج التحليل وتسليمها للمصمم لعمليه التصميم ؟او بمعنى اخي ماهي النتائج المطلوبه والمهمه لتسليمها؟

تحياتي واحترامي
​


----------



## elsafer (8 مارس 2012)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس محمود ومنتظر منك باقى الملفات 
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 مارس 2012)

al-ashmori قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاي لمن لديه الخبره او عنده فكره عن موضوعي ارجو ان لا يبخل عينا بالاجابه
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
أخى إعمل موضوع جديد وأعرض فيه أسئلتك حتى يتمكن أساتذتنا فى المنتدى من الرد على إستفساراتك​


----------



## م/جمعه الحلو (9 مارس 2012)

فيه مشكله في الفديوهات


----------



## م.إسلام (9 مارس 2012)

الفديوهلت زي الفل و المهندس محمود انتهى من رفع الشير وول الجزء الثاني الساعه الرابعه فجرا , اسال الله ان يجزيه كل الخير على ما فعله و قدمه


----------



## aymanghaffar (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 مارس 2012)

م/جمعه الحلو قال:


> فيه مشكله في الفديوهات




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته*
*ستجد بعض الملفات مكتوبة كالتالى part 1 وستجد ملفا آخر مكتوب مثلا part2 لاحظ الفرق بين الاثنين فى الأول توجد مسافة بين الاسم والترقيم وفى الآخر لا توجد لذلك لا يتعرف برنامج فط الضغط على اسماء الملفات ويطالبك ( بالكتلة رقم كذا )
اعد توحيد التسمية للملفات كذلك اذا كانت بعض الملفات مكتوبة بحروف capital والأخرى مكتوبة small قم يتوحيد اسماء الملفات من حيث نوع الحروف والمسافات فى الكتابة وسيعمل معك فك الضغط باذن الله

أو قم بإعادة تحميل الأجزاء التى تظهر لك مشكلة عند الفك إذا لم ينفع هذا كله سأقوم برفع ما تريد من جديد ولكن عندما أنتهى من الكورس 
*​​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
هى كدا الدورة انتهت ولا لسه


----------



## hema81 (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس محمود ................... وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود على المادة القيمة ...
نستاذنكم في فك التثبيت لافساح المجال لمواد اخرى
بالتوفيق


----------



## Am!ra (15 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يجازيك على خير*

ربنا يجازيك كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع ... لو سمحت انا شيت الاكسبل مش عايز يشتغل معايا زى ما هو مشروح فى المحاضرة الخامسة ممكن حضرتك تفدنى فى الموضوع ده


----------



## engineer.house (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (2 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ الكريم : جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهزد الرائع 
فى انتظار باقى محتويات الدورة كاملة لتعم الفائدة
و هل ستضعها فى نفس الموضوع ام فى موضوع مستقل ؟
*


----------



## نجانجا (6 أبريل 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## نجانجا (6 أبريل 2012)

لينك حساب حضرتك ع ال 4share لا يعمل


----------



## Star__eng (6 أبريل 2012)

نجانجا قال:


> لينك حساب حضرتك ع ال 4share لا يعمل


اتفضل يا بشمهندس جرب اللينك ده عليه كل المحتويات ...ولو فى حاجه انا تحت امرك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AYxjATPu/Eng_Omar_Abd_EL_Aziz.html#dir=143272703


----------



## ahmed ben salem (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (6 أبريل 2012)

Star__eng قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس جرب اللينك ده عليه كل المحتويات ...ولو فى حاجه انا تحت امرك
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/AYxjATPu/Eng_Omar_Abd_EL_Aziz.html#dir=143272703



جزاك الله خير 
شكر لتفاغلك هتابع اللينك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 مايو 2012)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *الاخ الكريم : جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهزد الرائع
> فى انتظار باقى محتويات الدورة كاملة لتعم الفائدة
> و هل ستضعها فى نفس الموضوع ام فى موضوع مستقل ؟
> *



تفضل هذه الدورة كاملة ينقصها بعض الملفات البسيطة بإذن الله أرفعها قريبا 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AYxjATPu/Eng_Omar_Abd_EL_Aziz.html#dir=143272703


----------



## Eng mimo40 (19 يونيو 2012)

هوا ايه يا جماعه الاكسل الشيت الغريب اللي اشتغل بيه الزلازل ده 
ملوش علاقه بالكود المصري خالص


----------



## ThatGuy (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafemara (20 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## ringrood (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... بس لاسف الروابط كلها لا تعمل كلها .. ياريت اعاده رفعها


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 يونيو 2012)

ringrood قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ... بس لاسف الروابط كلها لا تعمل كلها .. ياريت اعاده رفعها


*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تأكدت الأن من عمل الروابط على الفورشيرد والميديافير ولكن عليك بتحميل المحاضرات من اللينكات مباشرة 
لأن الفورشيرد لم يعد يسمح بدخول أى فرد على أى حساب إلا صاحب الحساب فقط *​


----------



## Eng mimo40 (21 يونيو 2012)

طيب كده اظن ان في فيديوهات ناقصه في تعليم الايتابس لأنه معملش تصميم للكور والشير وال ولا تصميم اللبشه !!؟؟


----------



## khaledanis (3 يوليو 2012)

شغل زى الفل وجارى التحميل...................


----------



## mmahmedmm (9 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## civil eng 1 (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
جاري التحميل وان شاء الله نستفيد
وفقك الله.


----------



## م ابراهيم محمد يحي (8 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## adelhadji (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام اني لم أستطع تحميل فيديوات الإتابس على روابط الميديافاير


----------



## ايمن صديق (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جهد ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abobakr elhodaiby (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
نرجو من الاداره تثبيت الموضوع 
​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## تنوب قنوى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وأعطاك الصحة وطول العمر


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو النجوم (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل  وانا محتاج الفيديو كثييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## eng.aim91 (31 يناير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا 
*​


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamer_amin (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يباركلك يا بشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## hiba.a (30 ديسمبر 2013)

لم أستطع تحميل الملفات يرجى المساعدة​


----------



## eng-hosny (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عمل عظيم


----------



## civil en.ali (2 يناير 2014)

thanks too much


----------



## sayed abd elaty (3 يناير 2014)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sayed abd elaty (3 يناير 2014)

من فضل السادة المهندسين الافاضل محتاج الكود الامريكى او الكود العالمى للاعمال الكهربية مترجم عربى


----------



## civil en.ali (3 يناير 2014)

thanks too much
it is a good work


----------

